# helping a friend...



## little (Mar 10, 2006)

A friend asked me to post a question. I think I got her going, talking about how much fun I have with my tanks, now she wants to change to salt water, here is what she wrote:
CHRISTINE says:
find out though your forums and website if there is a problem with salt water fish in a Hexagon tank since theirs taller not wider and not at much water surface for the fish. and are there any fish that hang on the top like freshwater or do they all hand middle and bottom. anyone out there that has salt water tank that is tall not wide as in a hex tank. 
thanks for any info...


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well hex tanks have two problems one of them your friend already addressed. The lack of surface area. Most marine fish need high o2 content in their water. Therefore hex tanks aren't ideal for marine aquariums, but doable. The second is lack of territory. In a hex tank there is less surface area for the fish to setup boundries and territories. Other than that, a lightly stocked hex tank can be a very unique and successful one.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

the rectangular aquarium will hold nearly two times more fish than the hexagon aquarium.

But like Fishfirst says they need more O2. Im not a SW person, but I have seen some outstanding fish only hexagons, they had lots of decor buildup in the center with the fish to choose from. Usually the decor was from bottom to top, for more hiding & territory. 
I've always wanted a big tall round one in the middle of the room, that would be cool. 
http://www.aquariumnetwork.net/Hexogon in little neck 030.jpg
http://saltaquarium.about.com/cs/msub10s76to100/l/blti_tkosc85gre.htm


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

those are some nice tanks sue.


----------

